# Do you agree of disagree concerning this quote?



## Rodney Money (Mar 26, 2018)

In a piece that I am writing right now I am wanting to add a quote to each of the movements. One of the movements is called "Fallen Heroes," and I found this quote. Do you agree or disagree with what the author is saying. I am debating it in my head right now.

"It is impossible to strive for the heroic life. The title of hero is bestowed by the survivors upon the fallen, who themselves know nothing of heroism." 
Johan Huizinga


----------



## JJP (Mar 26, 2018)

If you talk to war veterans, you learn that often it is bestowed on the survivors who want no such designation. Most heroes with whom I have spoken don't consider themselves as such. The often see themselves as simply lucky.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Mar 26, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> In a piece that I am writing right now I am wanting to add a quote to each of the movements. One of the movements is called "Fallen Heroes," and I found this quote. Do you agree or disagree with what the author is saying. I am debating it in my head right now.
> 
> "It is impossible to strive for the heroic life. The title of hero is bestowed by the survivors upon the fallen, who themselves know nothing of heroism."
> Johan Huizinga



The quote may or may not be true. More important is what message do YOU want to send? The quote seems to me to be implying that the "Fallen Heroes" are just victims, not heroes at all. Or perhaps the author is saying no one is a hero no matter what they might do or accomplish. 

This is your work, that you have thought about and worked on for years. Be very careful who you quote. Who is this Huizinga? I looked him up, and he has a bunch of rather unusual ideas. Do you want your name to be associated with his? If so, great, use the quote. If not, why not your own brief two or three sentence quote that says something you want to say?

Or you could take a quote from the Bible. Anyway, good luck with it. I am looking forward to hearing the finished concerto with soloist.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 26, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> The quote may or may not be true. More important is what message do YOU want to send? The quote seems to me to be implying that the "Fallen Heroes" are just victims, not heroes at all. Or perhaps the author is saying no one is a hero no matter what they might do or accomplish.
> 
> This is your work, that you have thought about and worked on for years. Be very careful who you quote. Who is this Huizinga? I looked him up, and he has a bunch of rather unusual ideas. Do you want your name to be associated with his? If so, great, use the quote. If not, why not your own brief two or three sentence quote that says something you want to say?
> 
> Or you could take a quote from the Bible. Anyway, good luck with it. I am looking forward to hearing the finished concerto with soloist.


Thank you for your wise words, my friend. Truly something I need to think about more, plus it's like your words are echoing my very thoughts. Thank you, again!


----------

